# zpozdit (se) / opozdit (se)



## MasterPolish

Dobrý den! Dneska mám bohužel složitou otázku, a týka se ona slov zpozdit (se), opozdit (se) a souvislých slov.
Odjakživa trápi mě – jaký je praktický rozdíl a jak je možné je použivat? S jakýmy předložkama?
Moc času jsem na tom problému stravil, ale stále nemám rozhodnou odpověď.

Ja bych si to takhle představoval (pozor na mou interference z polštiny):

zpozdit - být tak pozdě, že něco už minulo, že není to včas, že někoho jsem tym rozzlobil (= be late)
opozdit - být částečně pozdě, ale může to být včas - jen pak něž jsem o tom soudil (= be late + be delayed)

Ale tady jsem uviděl takovou větu: nepohoda zpozdila odjezd vlaku. Tak pro mně to je jak slovo opozdit.
Myslel jsem také, že člověk spiš má zpozdění (jde tu říct: o pět minut?).
Však je taky věta v jaksi knižce, kterou jsem četl: opozdil jsem se o pět minut z praci.
Je možné taky říct, že jsem zpožděný o pět minut? Nebo jen verbalní tvar?

Zdá se mi, že tu je nějaký rozdíl mezi použitím nominalních a verbalních tvarů, ledaže úplně togo nechápu…


----------



## Mori.cze

Rozdíl ve významu _zpozdit _x _opozdit _nevnímám (možná to mají ostatní jinak)

*Verbum/Sloveso*:
_zpozdit se_, _opozdit se_ (o člověku) obojí považuji za poměrně knižní a trochu archaické, spíš bych řekla (i napsala třeba i do poměrně formálního e-mailu) přijdu/dorazím o něco později, budu mít zpoždění. Pokud už musím jedno z nich použít, spíš se _opozdím _než _zpozdím_.
(o věci): nevidím rozdíl mezi hodinky se mi _zpozdily _o pět minut a _opozdily _se o pět minut. Vlak se _zpozdil_/_opozdil_... žádný rozdíl, ale spíš řeknu, že vlak _má zpoždění_.

*Substantivum/podstatné jméno*: jen _zpoždění_ (opoždění zní hodně divně): Vlak má pět minut _zpoždění _(bez předložky o)

*přídavné jméno*: _zpožděný_, _opožděný_... opět nevnímám rozdíl ve významu, spíš ale řeknu, že vlak je _zpožděný_. *O lidech opatrně*, "Mori je o/zpožděná" neznamená "Mori přišla pozdě", ale "Mori je hloupá (mentálně zaostalá)"



Mimochodem:
Dobrý den! Dneska mám bohužel složitou otázku, (a týka se ona) _a ta se týká_/_která se týká_ slov zpozdit (se), opozdit (se) a souvislých _souvisejících_ slov.
Odjakživa trápi mě lépe: _mě trápí_ – jaký je praktický rozdíl _jaký je mezi nimi v praxi rozdíl_ a jak je možné je používat? S jakýmy předložkama?_ S jakými předložkami_/_S jakýma předložkama_ (nespisovně).
Moc času jsem na tom problému strávil (slovosled je trochu nešťastný, lépe: Na tom(hle) problému jsem strávil moc/spoustu času), ale stále nemám rozhodnou _jednoznačnou _odpověď.

Já bych si to_ představoval takhle_ (pozor na mou interferenci z Polštiny)
zpozdit - být tak pozdě, že něco už minulo, že není to včas, že _jsem tím někoho rozzlobil_ (= be late)
opozdit - být částečně pozdě, ale může to být včas - jen později než jsem o tom soudil (= be late + be delayed)

(Ne že by to byly vysloveně chyby, aspoň většinou)


----------



## MasterPolish

Můžete mi říkat člověk-chyba 

Děkuju za vše opravky a za vysvětlení nuancí


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den, MasterPolish! K obsáhlému vysvětlení rodilého mluvčího Mori.cze bych jenom dodal, že slovesa zpozdit (se), opozdit (se) se _v mluvené řeči_ takřka nepoužívají, a tudíž nejsou ekvivalenty například naprosto běžných ruských sloves опаздывать/опоздать, запаздывать/запоздать. Ovšem polsky - _przepraszam_ - moc neumím.

Zdá se mi totiž, že ve smyslu _to arrive late for something_, _to be (too) late for the train_, _to be running late_, _to be delayed, to make something late_ atd. znějí přirozeněji v češtině (jak taky napsala Mori.cze) výrazy přijít _*pozdě*_, něco se stalo *se zpožděním*, něco* má zpoždění*_,_* způsobit zpoždění*, atd. Podle kontextu má čeština i slovesa _*zmeškat*_ a *nestíhat*, které často vyjadřují potřebný smysl.

Поезд опаздывает на 10 минут - vlak má 10 minut zpoždění - the train is ten minutes late.
Я постоянно опаздываю - pořád nestíhám - I'm always running late / I can never keep up / I never have enough time.

Další příklady si můžete hledat sám v Googlu.


> Odjakživa mě trápí ...


Jinak řečeno _pro praktické účely_ není potřeba se se slovesy _zpozdit (se), opozdit (se)_ příliš mordovat.

Na druhé straně často uvidíte v informační tabuli - např. tady [zdroj florenc.cz] _- spoj opožděn - (service) delayed_
[Ovšem pokud nějaký spoj zpoždění má, že jo?!  ].


----------



## MasterPolish

Děkuju za doplnění tématu, Enquiring Mind!


----------



## Bohemos

*Synonyma*: opozdit se (opozdit se s něčím, nějakou činností, prací, ale i časově) x zpozdit se (časově, dopravní prostředky, přijít pozdě někam)

*Příklady*: Měl jsem pár minut zpoždění. Autobus měl několik hodin zpoždění. Omlouvám se Vám za zpoždění. Zpozdil jsem se a již jsem tam (tzn. 'do té instituce, úřední budovy') nestihl přijít včas ('konstatování'). Promiň, opozdil jsem se (omluva za pozdní příchod). Je duševně, mentálně trochu opožděn (lékařská diagnóza a nebo také nadávka). Jeho fyzický vývoj byl v dětství opožděn (jeho vrstevníci již v jeho věku chodili, on se teprve začínal 'stavět'). Tisk knihy bude zhruba o dva týdny opožděn (vydavatelství; kniha vyjde v nakladatelství o dva týdny později...). S odevzdáním svého referátu, seminární práce na téma 'Opoždění psychického vývoje u novorozenců' jsem se opozdil. Hodinky se mi zpozdily o deset minut. Zpoždění hodinek může být způsobeno slabou baterkou.

S pozdravem,
Bohemos


----------



## MasterPolish

Díky za nápomocné příklady!


----------

